# Our backyard smoker/bbq/bar



## griz400 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello all, this is my first post, Jeff from Tampa area, and have learned through the years from this site, ( temperature of cooks, fuel, grill building, etc ), and we are just about done with our backyard area, and if i can figure out how to post a pic or 2, I will show you...













IMG_1536.JPG



__ griz400
__ Mar 27, 2016


















IMG_1534.JPG



__ griz400
__ Mar 27, 2016


















IMG_1535.JPG



__ griz400
__ Mar 27, 2016






It's a reverse flow smoker a guy built for me and delivered from Jacksonville area, and a charcoal grill we use to grille some steaks, wings, and finish my smoked chicken on ... 

We still have to put in like 3 yards of gravel, and put in some electricity , etc, etc 

I actually started on this last June, but had to stop and put a new roof on the home .. was going to build pavilion from wood, but found a company  that would build it to dimensions i wanted ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

That's a great setup you have there!

Al


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## griz400 (Mar 27, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Very nice!


thanks, we still have some work to do


----------



## griz400 (Feb 16, 2017)

IMG_0131.JPG



__ griz400
__ Feb 16, 2017


















IMG_2034.JPG



__ griz400
__ Feb 16, 2017







Pretty much all done ... 3 yards of gravel, put in electric and water, lights, etc


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 16, 2017)

That's a nice set up, Looks good, Now we need some Q-view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeff..  nice looking place to hang out ...  I'll have to stop by and have a beer and a rib and see it in color...   :biggrin:


----------



## b-one (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## griz400 (Apr 2, 2017)

Here is new sign i bought from ritchierich from the forum here.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Here is new sign i bought from ritchierich from the forum here.[ATTACHMENT=3282]IMG_0161.JPG (2,890k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]



not seeing it....  it's a download and most people won't load it...


----------



## griz400 (Apr 2, 2017)

IMG_0160.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 17, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Apr 3, 2017)

figured out the picture posting


----------



## amlong88 (Apr 4, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## griz400 (May 13, 2017)

Now the whole space is getting filled up, We got back in the states last month, wife added her space to our bbq area ... 













IMG_0178.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 13, 2017


















IMG_0179.JPG



__ griz400
__ May 13, 2017






Happy wife, happy life.............. i am sure you all know the expression


----------



## grillmonkey (May 13, 2017)

Great looking hangout. I could imagine myself sitting on the bench enjoying the Gulf breeze, smelling meat and smoke, and sipping on a cold beer. Worth points for helping me paint that mental picture.


----------



## griz400 (Jun 17, 2017)

Got another addition for fathers day . ...













IMG_0284.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 17, 2017






We pick up signs from everywhere seems like ... this was from Bass Pro


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 17, 2017)

That's a very good looking back yard you got there Jeff.  Pretty much you could want Gary


----------



## griz400 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanx man, this is like our weekend hangout,and usually a couple a nights through the week as well, we also have a fire pit a few steps past the shed on the side, next to the canal out back


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 19, 2017)

Great place!  Love the use of the carport cover.  I made my area from pallets, built trusses and put a metal roof on.  I like your idea much better.  Wife wants to move but I've been holding back with knowing I can't take smoking area.  Your way is so much easier and better and more economical.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## griz400 (Jun 20, 2017)

We found a company to build it 18 wide by 15 long, standard carports are 18 by 21, they were here and installed it 1 1/2 hrs,, 800.00

Was going to build out of wood and shingles to match home, but, was going to be around 1500.00 and I would have had to do the work ....


----------



## brent b (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow that's a really nice set up. Bet the neighbors are jealous


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 21, 2017)

I had the blocks for the base, got pallets for free, building the trusses and metal roof was still about 550 and then the paint to protect it.  I showed the wife last night and she said she loved the landscape and the fire pit.  I agree.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokinfun (Jul 9, 2017)

That's an awesome grill area, nice work for sure! Hopefully you have a small beer frig close by!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 30, 2017)

Wife bought me a new sign .... open neon ... lol 













IMG_0440.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 30, 2017






35th anniversary tomorrow


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 30, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Wife bought me a new sign .... open neon ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE ...  Genny beer sign on the left ???


----------



## xray (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll take a Genny. Cream ale if you have it. Nice setup!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanx Xray, we have been working on this for a couple of years, actually its raining right now ... and we are dry ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 30, 2017)

How are the poles in the ground? Cement  in holes?

Really looks great! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## griz400 (Jul 30, 2017)

They used 4 mobile home anchors down each side, they screwed em in with a gas powered motor, then secured them with 3/4 inch bolts ... a carport company... Carolina carports .. came out, did the job with a crew of 3, was gone in 2 hrs .... they was one of the few that would build to your size /specs /// a standard size is 18 wide by 21 deep ... this is 18 wide by 15 deep, .... 800 bucks, done and gone in 2 hrs ... loved it ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh, cool.. just wondered how it was done. That should keep the wind from taking it. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## smokinfun (Jul 30, 2017)

Looks good!!!!


----------



## smokinfun (Jul 30, 2017)

IMG_0909.JPG



__ smokinfun
__ Jul 30, 2017






My picture isn't as cool as yours, but I just put this on today. I think it gives it a nice pop plus a little more space and nothing drops through the grate.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 30, 2017)

points to you on your modification ....I added the redwood around my smoker about a year ago ....also around my charcoal grill as well .....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 30, 2017)

Cool. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## griz400 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks Rings r us , we spend a lot a time in backyard, winter, summer .. and in fla , you need a place to get out of sun, and the rain ... lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 31, 2017)

It's been a few years since I was in Fla. Grandparents lived right on the gulf in Panama city beach..


----------



## griz400 (Sep 9, 2017)

Well, damn hurricane made me take it all down...after the storm, guess I will pressure wash it all, and can re-arrange it all alittle different maybe ,,, 













IMG_0588.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 9, 2017






figured the winds would rip everything a bit













IMG_0589.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 9, 2017






about 2 hrs work...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 9, 2017)

I remember this.. I forgot it was your set up Griz.. that's so cool.. hope you don't have to replace all that.. [emoji]128077[/emoji]. Hope your charcoal stash stays dry. I saw this post and was wondering about storm winds.  That's creepy.. Was just a couple months ago.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 9, 2017)

Put ladders and wheelbarrow and utility cart on an old satellite mount near the canal out back ... banana tree right there also .. lol 













IMG_0590.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 9, 2017


















IMG_0591.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 9, 2017






got a piece of re-bar to tie it all up with


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have a pallet building with a metal roof that I moved all my stuff out of (including grill and smoker) until storms go through here in nc.  I have decided that when something happens to my current one, I am going to change it to the setup like you have.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 12, 2017)

Now I got a couple hrs to put everything back up,pressure wash under and over.. maybe put a coat of redwood stain over it all ,,,next couple weeks I  will put it all back together ...


----------



## griz400 (Sep 24, 2017)

All pressure washed top and bottom, spent 2 hrs yesterday hanging up signs, and almost 2 more today ... now it looks make to redneck normal.. lol ...moved signs around some as well 













IMG_0695.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 24, 2017


----------

